# comment accepter les cookies ?



## thomas87 (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

suite à un problème je viens de réparer mon ordinateur via Onyx. Depuis, j'essaye de me reconnecter sur un site auquel j'étais inscrit, mais il ne reconnaît mes noms et mots de passe, plus exactement il me reconnaît mais ne me laisse plus accèder au site. D'après la FAQ dudit site, ceci est dû à mon navigateur (en l'occurence Safari) qui ne veut pas accepter leur(s) cookie(s). J'ai essayer de modifier les paramètres vie Préférences, mais cela ne change rien.

Que faire ?

D'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Octobre 2007)

tu as bien coch&#233; accepter les cookies?
tu as ferm&#233; et redemarr&#233; Safari ou le mac?

Au pire tu r&#233;initialises Safari
ou
tu vires la plist Safari
( ces 2 mesures ne font que remettre les preferences &#224; zero , tes signets ne sont pas impliqu&#233;s, la 2 &#232; a l'avantage de remettre un fichier totalement neuf , bien s&#251;r tes r&#233;glages seront &#224; refaire)


----------



## thomas87 (5 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as bien coch&#233; accepter les cookies?
> tu as ferm&#233; et redemarr&#233; Safari ou le mac?
> 
> Au pire tu r&#233;initialises Safari
> ...


J'ai essay&#233; tout ce que tu m'as conseill&#233; sans succ&#232;s auf virer la plist car cela je ne sais pas faire...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Octobre 2007)

Maison/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist


----------

